# Benefits of Eskrima Training.



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2002)

From Khalid Khan's (Serrada Eskrima) Eskrima Engineers, providing on-site Eskrima training to Silicon Valley engineers:



> Benefits: This course will improve vision and intelligence.



(This is roughly 3/4 of the way down the page.) Prof. Presas never told me about this, but then, I am an arnisador, not an eskrimador. Perhaps that is the difference.


----------



## DWright (Jan 30, 2002)

Interesting Page.

The benefits must just be and Eskrima thing.  I know my vision hasn't improved.  (I still can't see those sticks befor they hit me.)

And I don't think it has made me any smarter.  I voluntarily let people attack me with sticks.  Many people I know don't think that is too brilliant.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DWright _
> *
> And I don't think it has made me any smarter.  I voluntarily let people attack me with sticks.  Many people I know don't think that is too brilliant. *



:lol:  I know the feeling, D!  Only in martial arts training can you hear, "Okay, let me stab you first" or "Swing that stick at me with a #1...again".  

Cthulhu
:cheers:


----------



## DWright (Jan 30, 2002)

That's not even the worst of it.  I don't know about the rest of you, but I sometimes miss, and block with my head or face.
Not good.  And I don't recommend it.  But I keep coming back for more!

Maybe I should try Eskrima,  Make me Smarter.:wink:


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DWright _
> *That's not even the worst of it.  I don't know about the rest of you, but I sometimes miss, and block with my head or face. *



My favourite is blocking, but getting hit anyway - with your own stick!

As for Khalid Khan's comments, I really do think he has something there.

Martial arts - especially weapon based arts - teach how to see things on time.  Vision isn't "better" in the 20/20 sense, but in the mental sense that you can do more with what you see and you take notice of more around you.

As for smarter, I certainly think it's smarter to take a martial art than to not take one. 

Pierre


----------



## Icepick (Jan 31, 2002)

Renegade has always told me that FMA will prevent male pattern baldness.  Purely anecdotal evidence, though.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *Renegade has always told me that FMA will prevent male pattern baldness. *



Ask him about beer (and pizza) gut.


----------

